# Forgot to mirror vinyl



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I 've just cut several numbers out of white fashion film. I forgot to mirror the numbers. Is it still possible to press these on to the garments and have them look OK.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

They would be backwards.... depends on if your customer likes backwards numbers. Give it a shot, and try to convince them they could be trendsetters. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Can I press them as read right? I don't know what will happen with the adhesive side facing up.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adhesive is only of 1 side.....So you need to start over.....


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought that was what I would have to do. Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Last night I wanted to see if I could cut out some really elaborate script in vinyl for some tees. Luckily I only did one. While I was cutting it out the little light bulb came on along with that little smack to the back of the head.. duh you forgot to mirror it.. again!!! The good news is that I found out I could cut the lettering out, so I guess it wasn't a complete waste of time and material. So I feel for you.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I just did this again too.. Thermoflex is too expensive to waste...


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I just wish I could remember what kind of printing I'm trying to do BEFORE it hit that "do it" button. I screen print directly on material - don't mirror, I screen print on transfer paper - do mirror, I make inkjet and sublimation transfers - do mirror unless doing one for darks then don't mirror, I do sign vinyl - don't mirror unless it will go inside a window to be read from outside then do mirror, and now I do vinyl transfers - do mirror... 

Ah my sanity. Where for art thou, my sanity????


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

No it has adhesive one side only.
Dont worry the will be mistakes as you get used to the software and applocation. 
Have process notes as this will ensure that when you do get the large run you dont cut them all wrong!!!! 
Getting your pressure and tempreture right will be your next challenge.


----------



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

I've done this a few times myself, I once kicked off a huge, very intricate vinyl job and walked away from it to get on with something else. By the time I got back it had cut around a metre of vinyl. I was pleased it hadn't snagged or curled up, and whistled as I *watched* it finish and admired the little blade as it swiftly cut out the lovely design. It was only until I sat down to weed it that I realised I've been an idiot.


----------

